# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Coronavirus-Epidemie 2019/2020

## Siamfan

> Die Coronavirus-Epidemie 2019/2020 ist ein erstmals Ende Dezember 2019 in der Millionenstadt Wuhan der chinesischen Provinz Hubei auffällig gewordener Ausbruch der neuartigen Erkrankung namens „Covid-19“ (Corona virus disease 2019), ausgelöst durch das bis dahin unbekannte Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2.[1] Um einer Ausbreitung in Staaten ohne leistungsfähige Gesundheitssysteme entgegenzuwirken, rief die Weltgesundheitsorganisation am 30. Januar 2020 die internationale Gesundheitsnotlage aus.[2][3][4] In China wurden umfangreiche Sperrzonen eingerichtet
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona...emie_2019/2020





> Coronavirus: Erster Todesfall in Europa - Genforscher nennt neue Erkenntnisse: Das Virus kommt nicht aus dem Labor
>  .....
>  Der Forscher nennt zudem neue Zahlen zu den Infizierten: Seines Erachtens muss man unabhängig von den offiziellen Zahlen, davon ausgehen, dass *aktuell 200.000 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert seien.* 
>  .....
> 
> https://www.merkur.de/welt/coronavir...-13537129.html






> Anmerkung: Dadurch wuerde die Todesrate auf "nur" noch 0,65% sinken!

----------


## Siamfan

> Deine Berechnung ist völlig unlogisch. Wenn es jetzt 200.000 Infizierte gibt, muss man doch erst mal abwarten, wie viele davon sterben und wie viele wieder gesund werden. Dann erst kann man die Mortalitätsrate festlegen. Deine Berechnung gilt nur, wenn niemand von den 200.000 Infizierten stirbt.
> 
> Eine Mortalitätsrate kann sich immer nur auf das Verhältnis von an der Krankheit Verstorbenen und denen, die sich von der Krankheit erholt haben. Personen, die infiziert aber noch nicht geheilt werden, können in die Berechnung nicht einfließen, denn es ist ja nicht gewiss, ob sie überleben oder nicht.
> 
> Wie viele von den jetzt 200.00 Infizierten (ob diese Schätzung stimmt, weiß ich natürlich nicht) sterben und wie viele überleben, weiß man doch noch nicht.
> 
> Wenn es viele Neuinfizierte gibt, sinkt die Mortalitätsrate nicht, sondern bleibt gleich. 
> 
> Erwin


Die Aussage sieht wie folgt aus:



> Der Forscher nennt zudem neue Zahlen zu den Infizierten: Seines Erachtens muss man unabhängig von den offiziellen Zahlen, davon ausgehen, dass aktuell 200.000 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert seien. 
> https://www.merkur.de/welt/coronavir...-13537129.html


Er berichtigt also die aktuelle Zahl der Erkrankten!

Siehe auch :



> Mortalität
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortalit%C3%A4t


Es wird sich zeigen, ob jetzt auch mehr Menschen sterben.

----------


## Erwin

Du hast -wieder einmal- gar nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe.

Deine Behauptung: "Dadurch wuerde die Todesrate auf "nur" noch 0,65% sinken!"beruhtt auf  einem logisch (mathematisch) völlig falschen Ansatz. 

Das würde ja bedeuten, je mehr Leute erkranken, desto weniger Menschen sterben durchschnittlich.

Dein falscher mathematiswcher Ansatz ist, egal, wie viele Menschen erkranken, die absolute Zahl der Toten bleibe immer gkleich.

Das ist -mit Verlaub gesagt-  totaler Quatsch.

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

"Ouatsch" scheint eines deiner Lieblingsworte zu sein,  aber damit alleine kannst du keine mathematisch Logik begründen.
Es gibt eine sehr große Dunkelziffer bei den Erkrankten und die wurde jetzt auf 200.000 hochgesetzt. 
Ich persönlich gehe sogar davon aus,  die ist noch viel höher. 
Und dadurch sinkt eben die Mortalitätsrate.
Wenn jetzt "morgen" mehr sterben (was ich nicht glaube),  muß man auch da die "morgen" Neuerkrankten dazu zählen. 
Bitte Mathematik nicht mit pauschalen Phrasen erschlagen!

----------


## Erwin

Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. 
Ich werde auf Deine Posts nicht mehr reagieren.
Egal was Du schreibst.
Bitte überleg mal, ob Du den Vorschlag von frank_rt nicht annimmst. 
Es wäre für uns allen ein Segen!

----------


## Siamfan

Du bist wie ein trotziges Kind! 

Du hast mathematisch überhaupt nichts bewiesen. 


Schau doch mal wie die Zahlen sich verändern! 
Aber du bringst hier nur warme Luft.
Du mußt dich mit den Fakten auseinandersetzen!

----------


## Siamfan

Fuer mich war das von Anfang an ein billiger Taschenspielertrick!
Man hat einfach die Erkrankungen niedrig gehalten und schon explodierte die Mortalitätsrate.

Warum das der WHO nicht aufgefallen ist, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Aber so langsam wundere ich mich ueber ueberhaupt nichts mehr.

Es bleibt auch immer noch im Raum, es sind ueberwiegend nur alte Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen verstorben!

Bei einer normalen Grippe sterben alleine in D soviele.

In der ganzen Welt ein Vielfaches.

Bei Dengue Fieber sind es 22.-50.000 Tote (!Dunkelziffer) jedes Jahr und da bis zu 80% Kinder!
Und da wuerde eine Verbesserung der Behandlungsmethoden schon Abhilfe schaffen.

----------


## pit

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die Rate derjenigen, die das Virus haben und daran sterben, überhaupt einfach berechnen kann. Dazu müsste man erstmal wissen, wie lange es durchschnittlich dauert bis ein daran erkrankter Mensch diesem Virus erliegt und welche Gemeinsamkeiten die Opfer hatten. Vielleicht waren das alles Leute mit einer bestimmten Vorbelastung. Die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen sagt da noch absolut nichts aus. Sichere Zahlen, wenn wir sie haben wollen, dürfen wir wohl erst in einigen Jahren erwarten.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, stimmt. Seriöse Aussagen wird man erst machen können, wenn die Epidemie vorbei ist. 

Heute habe ich in 2 Apotheken spaßeshalber gefragt, ob Sie Mundschutz verkaufen.

Die erste Apotheke (auf dem flachen Lande) hatte noch eine, die aber sehr gut war, die Marke war "Apokalypse", sollte 18,50 € kosten und kann nur 1 Tag lang getragen werden. 
Die Dame, die mich in der 2. Apotheke (in Bonn-Stadt) bediente, lachte nur und sagte: Mundschutz haben wir schon lange ausverkauft. Neue sind nicht in Sicht. Versuchen Sie es mal im Baumarkt, die haben oder hatten auch welche…

Ich traf dann "meine" chinesische Studentin (ich treffe sie einmal in der Woche, um mein Chinesisch aufzupolieren). Sie berichtete mir, in ihrer Heimatstadt (Hangzhou) wären die freien Tage zum chinesischen Neujahrsfest verlängert worden, erst heute (17.2.) müssten die Menschen wieder arbeiten gehen. Ihre Eltern, schon pensioniert, bleiben zu Hause, vermeiden entsprechend dem Anraten der chinesischen Regierung, jeden Kontakt zu anderen Menschen. Lebensmittel werden im Supermarkt bestellt, per QR Code bezahlt, die Ware wird vor die Haustür gestellt. 

Erwin

----------


## schorschilia

BAG !!
Bundesamt für Gesundheit   https://www.bag.admin.ch/bag/de/home...-id-78205.html

Zitat:



> Bern, *24.02.*2020 - Bundesrat Alain Berset hat heute vor den Medien über zusätzliche Massnahmen im Zusammenhang mit dem Coronavirus-Ausbruch informiert. In der Schweiz liegen bisher keine bestätigten Fälle von Ansteckung mit dem Virus vor. Bund und Kantone sind darauf vorbereitet, falls das Virus auch bei Personen in der Schweiz nachgewiesen wird. Wegen der Ausbreitung des Virus in Italien ist die Schweiz in erhöhter Bereitschaft und der Bund hat zusätzliche Tests und eine verstärkte Information der Bevölkerung beschlossen.



Heute *25.2.* 2020......
Erster Coronavirus in der Schweiz

https://www.blick.ch/

Kurzfristig eine Pressekonferenz im TV Live übertragen....


.......Mahlzeit.

----------

